# B.I. Ship Mates



## abercanaid (Jan 13, 2014)

I sailed with British India from 68 till 76, on ships as an Elec/Off, My first ship was the Nevesa sailing from my home port of Swansea in 68, I then joined the Kampala in Bombay, Nardana on the Japan Gulf was the ship I ended my ended my eastern sevice on.
We then become P&O the end of the great days of B.I., I did one trip to N.Z., and several cruises on P&O ships & Ugana, before meeting my first wife on the Ugana.
Anyone out there remember a young Welsh Electrian. There were very few of us!


----------

